# Do what you can...



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I am almost terrified to even watch videos or see pictures of myself riding. It took me an hour to gather the wherewithal to watch this video a friend took. It is not very high quality. So, questions:

1. Is there a reasonable way to get decent video by yourself? I have a camera that takes decent video, but I would have to take it out as a special session and somehow set it up and have it run while I am riding. Help me so I can bring you steady and high quality footage.  I was thinking that maybe if I only use the far end of this small ring, at a non-shadowy part of the day, it might work okay?

2. I know my posting seems exaggerated. I think part of it is because my stirrups seem too far forward and I feel like I am fighting that whenever I ride. Any tips for helping improve that, short of a new saddle (currently riding in an older Wintec Endurance saddle)? Is it just poor muscle memory and form on my part, or likely something else?

3. On a scale of 1 (dragging himself around) to 10 (well engaged), where are we on using his rear? This video clip was actually a pretty good showing of our 'average' performance... he wasn't being bad, but it certainly wasn't one of the times where I was thrilled about how well he did either. Got a bit of evasion and a bit of the wrong lead, both of which we're working on. Obviously the quality is not good enough for anything really fine or detailed, just looking for a general idea of where we're 'starting' from this spring as we get back into work.



That appears really tiny on my web page, site is: http://s902.photobucket.com/user/SharpieBird/media/Equine/video-1430361910.mp4_zps8atfmjf4.mp4.html


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I get a message saying the video was deleted.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i suggest you upload to Youtube, then post link. it usually works better. I could not get you vimeo to load.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Tech kills me. Definitely not deleted. I will try youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFenDqmUHdE&feature=youtu.be

Does that link work? Not sure how to embed it directly into the post.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

How to get a decent video of yourself? 

I take very frequent videos of myself and share them on my blog.  So, some suggestions:

1. Use a tripod.

2. Keep the sun BEHIND the camera, whether the camera is held by a human or a tripod. If you're inside, never point the camera in the direction of a door or a window.

3. Always hold the camera horizontally. The one you shared is shot vertically.

4. Learn to use a video editing software program. I cannot over emphasize this.

5. Cut out the dead moments. Cut out the redundant moments. If you move out of frame, or behind a tree, clip that out. If you move into a shadow, clip that out. If you get too far from the camera, clip that out (or learn to zoom in). If you stop to pet your horse, clip that out. If you trot for 45 seconds, include just 8 seconds unless the Lock Ness Monster crosses your path. Two minutes is an ETERNITY on video. 

6. If you have a person holding the camera, they must NOT talk, laugh, wheeze, giggle, snort, cough, yell, curse, exclaim . . .

7. Get a "wind sock," which is a little fuzzy thing you put over your mic so that your video doesn't have that horrible wind noise.

8. Consider getting a Solo Shot. 

You will learn a LOT from watching frequent videos of you and your horse. It will change how you ride.

Send me a PM if you want to see some of my videos.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Youtube video works. It's a bit hard to see, but here's what I got. 

You have nice contact. Your hands could stand to be quieter, but the overall concept of proper arm to bit connection and rein length is good. Your contact stays consistent instead of hitting the horse in the mouth every stride. 

I think you are fighting that saddle and it does not balance you well. I can see you struggling to keep your legs under you and makes it hard for you to post. I can't tell from the video if that saddle is sitting level or not, but I'd say it is not a good fit for you. Try standing straight up in it at the halt and see if you can stay up without using your arms or keep falling back into the seat. I'm guessing it's that second thing. 

Canter, your lower back is stiff causing you to come out of the saddle with each stride. I have the same problem in a big way. You're better on the right lead. I have yet to find any one thing that helps with it. The best one for me has been to imagine hula-hooping with my hips, but that leads to too much upper body movement if you're not careful. 

As for where you are as a pair, I think transitions will do both of you wonders. You've got nice rhythm and a decent amount of forward going, but horsie is mostly just going through the motions. Start working on frequent transitions, first between the gaits and then within the gaits. Every 10 strides, change the gait. Not 9 strides or 11 strides, 10 on the nose. It's MUCH harder than is sounds and changes you from a passenger to a rider big time. The transitions will get your horse's hind end more engaged which will also help you sit the canter better, since it will be better balanced. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Cindy, is there any really low-requirement software you could recommend? I'm working on a nearly 6 year old laptop, and right now, the most I ask of it is to play youtube videos... not sure what it could handle in terms of editing software. I will look into the wind sock. HATE the wind noise and it is ALWAYS windy.

Puck, if I stand in the stirrups, it's a huge battle not to just fall backwards into the seat, unless I am so far up I feel like I'm on his neck anyway.  I do have a new saddle being made, but I won't have it to use until mid to late summer, most likely. I'll think about borrowing one that I don't fee like I am fighting from a friend... might be able to. Seems silly to fight a saddle, I suppose, but at the same time, it fits my horse even if it doesn't me, and that's not nothing. I can get occasional few strides deep in the saddle with the canter, but it is a lot of work and muscle control my core, so I wasn't sure if that was what I ought to be doing. He doesn't have a little 'flat' canter like some of the other horses I ride. Those guys are easier! :lol:

I was looking at some engagement advice, and those transitions are what keep getting mentioned. There must be something to it. And no, doing it at exactly 10 Does Not sound easy at all!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At the trot I can see the struggle you're are talking about with your feet out in front of you . It looks like you are doing a reasonable job countering that, and making a reasonable consistent contact with the horses mouth, though I see a hint if a restrictive hand , rather than an encouraging hand, and that's part of you balancing off the rein a little bit. Shiorter stirrups might help, and periodically giving the hirse a very long forward rein to encourage a forward reach.

At the canter it almost looks like your are still posting, ther us so much movement I your seat . You seem to be standing in the stirrups . You should sit down in the saddle, focus on the horses down movement and follow this, while allowing himtomcarry you up. Do less work at canter amd trust him to do more.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sharpie, you will be amazed at how quickly your riding improves once you're sitting in a saddle that balances you correctly. They say don't blame the tack, but I am proof positive that a well fitting saddle can make all the difference. Try your friend's saddle until yours comes in. Anything is better than fighting one that's tossing you back at every stride.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Sharpie said:


> Cindy, is there any really low-requirement software you could recommend? I'm working on a nearly 6 year old laptop, and right now, the most I ask of it is to play youtube videos... not sure what it could handle in terms of editing software. I will look into the wind sock. HATE the wind noise and it is ALWAYS windy.


Windows Movie Maker comes with Windows and may already be on your computer. It is not difficult to learn if you like fiddling around with software. Go to youtube and watch some instructional videos. You'll get the idea. 

Video editing does take significant computer resources. I also have an old, very simple laptop; and it really struggles. 

If you look for Life with Oden on youtube, you can see some of my videos, and from there you can find my horse's blog.  (Forum rules prevent my linking it.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her issue is not so much MAKING a video into a presentable form, but rather TAKING the video, without someone there to hold the camera.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> her issue is not so much MAKING a video into a presentable form, but rather TAKING the video, without someone there to hold the camera.


Tripod. Get the camera up as high as you can, horizontal, and facing away from the light.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I will need editing software- will look into Movie Maker. Trying to do this by myself means there will probably be plenty of time I am out of frame that needs to be clipped out. In other good news, I will be able to borrow a saddle I like much better than my own and that I don't feel like I have to *fight* while I am riding in it. Only a poor craftsman blames his tools, but a good craftsman uses the right tool for the job. Hopefully now all the mistakes, strike that, Things To Improve, will be clear so I can work on them! :lol:

One thing that I know needs work and I don't know HOW to work on is my horse taking contact. We just rode 18.5 miles today and had contact for about 300m of that. When I started riding him he was terrible about head-tossing with ANY contact and my hands were worse than they are now, so I trained him mostly on a loose rein to avoid gigging him unintentionally. So now, I can give him all the rein in the world and he doesn't *take it*. He's just like, "Oh, okay, loose rein time now, lalalala." He doesn't run off or change gaits or anything bad, he just doesn't seek contact at all. 

During our normal riding (trail and conditioning rides), going from loose rein to contact (which is very light contact by dressage standards, or at least the dressage horses I know) is the equivalent to a half-halt for him. He knows I'm about to ask him to do something, so he noticeably gathers himself and looks for a cue. 

In the arena, well... as was said, he just sorta goes through the motions. He doesn't seem to fight contact, but he doesn't look for it either, so I'm not sure where to go from there. The half-halts with the t/c transitions every 10 strides definitely got his attention and he was responding well. We both worked hard on that one! He stretched down at the end (I am sure his back was tired), but it wasn't the nice smooth stretch I've felt from trained horses leaning into the bit, it was closer to a rude snatching. I wanted him to stretch after the good effort he gave me, but we have to work on that- being a mule's father is not on the 'allowed list' of activities.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sharpie, you're a decent rider, because.....your riding reminds me of me, lol! Yes, you need to relax your back, you need to stop working so hard posting, let the horse's rhythm do more of work and let your elbows get heavier. The video is hard to watch though so I can't comment on the saddle, but does it feel "sweet" to you?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Your riding is not bad, but your horse is stiff, and nobody can ride a stiff horse well. 

I can tell you what I was taught to do by my dressage trainer, if I can describe it.....

She would have me walk in a small spiral, until it was pretty close to turn on the forehand. Then exert a little more pull on the inside rein, and push the hindquarters out. When the horse drops his nose a bit, and steps under with the inside leg, give a little, and ask for forward, with easy contact. If the head goes up and out, start again. 
The emphasis is on the hind leg stepping under, but we used the head as the signal that he was not stepping under. 

Hope this helps. I know I have not explained it very well.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Sharpie said:


> I am almost terrified to even watch videos or see pictures of myself riding. It took me an hour to gather the wherewithal to watch this video a friend took. It is not very high quality. So, questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a reasonable way to get decent video by yourself? I have a camera that takes decent video, but I would have to take it out as a special session and somehow set it up and have it run while I am riding. Help me so I can bring you steady and high quality footage.  I was thinking that maybe if I only use the far end of this small ring, at a non-shadowy part of the day, it might work okay?
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm not going to adress Q-1 because others have already done so. 

Q-2 tips to improve your posting. 

a) get your feet out of the stirrups and cross them over the horse's neck in front of the withers. This will allow you to post without swinging your stirrups to get up. 
b) The only thing that should be moving when you post is your rear. Lift your rear towards your hands, not your whole body. 
c) keep your hands still

Q-3 Is the horse's hindquarters engaged? No, they are not engaged at all. What i see is:
a) a horse afraid of cantering because the rider is bracing with her hands and bouncing on his back. He charges into the canter because of the pain he knows is coming. If I did this on my horse he would buck me off, and I would deserve it. 
b) I also see a very willing horse, that is trying to be a good boy. 

I am hoping you have read this far, and I am not saying these thing to be mean, but please get someone to help you. If this is the way you usually ride, you need to stop riding any faster than a walk until you can get good instruction. Please. 

I am going to search for a video of what rising trot and canter should look like, ok? BRB.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Posting trot instruction 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHbwQEzrHeQ


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Some canter instruction, with t/c transitions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYY239OHVvA


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

_This one is a Really_ _good video_. 

Keep in mind when you watch this, the horse in the video has a much bigger canter than yours does, so the rider's movement is bigger too. The horse is tired and leaning on the bit somewhat, which is why she is strung out a bit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAZen97FYac


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're being too hard on yourself! You are not a terrible rider, you actually have a lot of potential! 

I'll post more later, when I'm not at work


----------

